# 60 degree live center?



## penbros (Jun 29, 2006)

im want to buy a 6o degree live center. is this the center that most penturners work with? can someone post a picture. any links? Its happening again. The tip on my current(pretty new)center is getting grindes away by the metal on the mandrel and i hardly put on any pressure. ill need one soon.


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 29, 2006)

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1189

stock #1189  standard duty live center or get the MT#1 if that is what your lathe requires.

DO NOT get the heavy duty model.  It is too big for pen work


----------



## johnson (Jun 29, 2006)

Get the heavy duty one.  It is comparable in size to the One-Way and that one works just fine. You may want to use it for something other than pens in the future. A 60 degree point is a 60 degree point. You aren't turning out over the bearings.


----------



## bdar (Jun 29, 2006)

As Johnson said 60 degrees is 60 degrees no matter whether standard or heavy duty. I use a heavy duty on my VL100, VL850 and VL300, as well as a Carb-a-Tec mini lathe which has a No. 1 morse taper


----------



## Mudder (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnson_
> <br />Get the heavy duty one.  It is comparable in size to the One-Way and that one works just fine. You may want to use it for something other than pens in the future. A 60 degree point is a 60 degree point. You aren't turning out over the bearings.



I agree, despite what Randall says I have a heavy duty one and it works just fine.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 29, 2006)

The heavy duty 60Â° is overkill for pen turning, IMHO, but the choice is yours. Either way, you do need a 60Â°.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 29, 2006)

The 60* live center fits the 60* slot on the end of the pen mandrel. The live center that comes with the jet is not 60* and probably not with ohter brands either. The live center you are using  has the "grinds" on the tip because it is not 60*. I've went through 3 Jet live centers not knowing they weren't 60*. I got the 60* live center from THe LIttle MachingShop and it looks the same now as it did 18 mos ago when I bought it. I did not get the super heavy duty industrial strength one. I think the one I purchased sold for somewhere close to $12. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by penbros_
> <br />im want to buy a 6o degree live center. is this the center that most penturners work with? can someone post a picture. any links? Its happening again. The tip on my current(pretty new)center is getting grindes away by the metal on the mandrel and i hardly put on any pressure. ill need one soon.


----------



## johnson (Jun 29, 2006)

I guess the reason I would opt for the heavy duty is that [gasp] eventually turning pens gets old and you may want to tackle bowls or some other large turnings. Why have two live centers other than having more than one lathe. The count is now three.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 29, 2006)

Nothing wrong with the heavy duty one. I've used the oneway live center to turn pens and it works just fine. I also use the one I bought($12 one) for bowls and baseball bats and it works fine also. Get what you think you need. Your logic is not fuzzy.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by johnson_
> <br />I guess the reason I would opt for the heavy duty is that [gasp] eventually turning pens gets old and you may want to tackle bowls or some other large turnings. Why have two live centers other than having more than one lathe. The count is now three.


----------



## penbros (Jun 29, 2006)

i think my lathe requires a #2 taper because when i bought my mandrel i bought the "#2" mandrel. i also will get the heavy duty one because i dont just turn pens. Thanks for all of the info everyone![8D]


----------



## Pipes (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1189
> 
> stock #1189  standard duty live center or get the MT#1 if that is what your lathe requires.
> ...



I agree with the above thou IMHO you need to get the greaqse out of it or I did mine and oil it .. or some WD 40 !! Fantastic well made BUY the cheap one the heavy duty is not for us pen turners I had to send the heavy duty one back and get the cheaper one !! But it is made well and works great I ordered a second one just to have here I like it so well !!! I found all this out thanks to the guys here !!!





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## penbros (Jun 30, 2006)

can anyone show me a picture of a heavy duty model of the tail center posted by randy?


----------



## jcollazo (Jun 30, 2006)

Here's the link for the heavy duty model

http://tinyurl.com/gu32m

This model really is for metal work.

Joe


----------



## Mudder (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcollazo_
> <br />Here's the link for the heavy duty model
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/gu32m
> ...



Here is a link to the Oneway for comparison

http://www.oneway.on.ca/spindle/live_center.htm


----------



## penbros (Jun 30, 2006)

so.... nobody has had problems with the heavy duty model above.

BTW i got a new mandrel that is actually straight![]


----------

